# Jordan Crawford



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I noticed the Celtics didn't start winning games until he began starting games. I haven't watched a second of your team this year, so I ask why is that?


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

They're young and with a lot of new faces, the difference isn't Crawford, the difference is time together.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Stevens is still figuring out his rotations and who plays best with who. As long as he can keep Crawford focused on doing the things he's good at, I expect he'll stick somewhere in the rotation.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

I'm saying this very tentatively, because he's a guy that's historically looked great one night and awful the next, but the opportunity for starters' minutes may have Crawford finally pulling his head out of his ass. If that's the case, Boston just got a whole lot more watchable, because on raw talent he's always been a starter-level player.


----------



## zanshadow (Jun 26, 2013)

Jordan Crawford has to be overachieving. He has to be, he's just not this good. He's been an absolute efficiency monster. At least 1 out of 4 baskets is assisted by JC while he's on the floor and he's not turning over the possession much at all(14.2 TOV%) while shooting efficient .614 TS% (LBJ: .665, CP3: .598). Thus a PER 20.9 with ORtg 120. But that's pretty much all he's been doing with little in everything else. It's probably so because Avery Bradley excels in those everything else JC's not good at.

Right now, the Celtics' rotation makes much more sense. They gotten away from Avery at point, Green at 2. Avery and Green both have zero ability to facilitate the offense evidenced by years of data. Ball movement was meaningless and open looks were rare with high TO rate. Someone else facilitating the offense actually makes Avery better too as he doesn't have to dribble and make plays for others. That's just not his strength. And we know his defense is out of this world for a guard. He's gotta stick to what he's good at.

Olynyk's probably still the stink hole in the rotation but I guess Brad likes his range/potential and hates Faverani's flaws. But no doubt emergence of Sullinger and Crawford in the rotation has been making Celtics more competitive than before. I don't think Celtics' ceiling is high but looks like they're at least trying to play right and enjoying their mini run at the moment.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

^ That's a great post, thanks. 

How do you see Rondo fitting into this team when he returns, and what impact will he have on the W/L record?


----------



## zanshadow (Jun 26, 2013)

I think healthy Rondo is a 8-12 wins differential guy (depending you know, variables). Rondo's extremely pass-hoggy and he's quite masterful at it. Though his shooting is a bit mess(omg pg can't even hit freethrow!), he can attack and finish around the rim without need of being assisted. This opens up opportunities for capable mid to long ranger bombers(even KG benefitted) with nifty kick out passes. This also means better offense in set halfcourt basketball with less stagnant possessions. It's just nice to have a player that can take it to the rim on his own and finish at high percentage.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

zanshadow said:


> I think healthy Rondo is a 8-12 wins differential guy (depending you know, variables).


This is what worries me about when Rondo comes back. If this squad can play .400 (or, hell, even .350) ball until his return, they might have just enough of a shot at a seven/eight seed that Rajon could play with a chip on his shoulder and play Boston out of ideal draft position. It's not going to take much to jump from third/fourth in the lottery to tenth.


----------



## letsgoceltics (Aug 19, 2012)

I'm sure a lot of you are skeptical of him, but are any of you watching the Knicks game? I absolutely love this guy. Kind of seems he's settled down his game since Washington. What do you think happens to him when Rondo comes back?


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Merged with Jamel's Crawford thread. 

Stevens has Crawford playing the best basketball of his career and it's keeping Boston competitive. He's gone from being a locker room distraction with little to offer on the court aside from the occasional hot shooting streak to a pretty good two-way starter or legitimately dangerous sixth man. If nothing else, he's made it so that you don't _have_ to get a serviceable point guard back in any Rondo trade and given the Celtics a good trade chip either in February or as a sign and trade guy over the summer. I will say though, I wouldn't mind him sticking around after this season because of how well Stevens has meshed with him, and I apologize for all my statements about him and Brooks platooning as one malcontent in my mind. 

Little bit of a write-up ESPN has done on this subject....

http://espn.go.com/boston/nba/story/_/id/10096835/boston-celtics-jordan-crawford-gone-wild-card-ace



> BOSTON -- Brad Stevens, the Boston Celtics' first-year coach, always knew Jordan Crawford had a knack for the big shot.
> 
> His fifth-seeded Butler team having upset top-ranked Syracuse in 2010, Stevens was in the crowd in Salt Lake City watching sixth-seeded Xavier play second-seeded Kansas State in the Sweet 16 of the NCAA tournament when Crawford hit a 3-pointer from what seemed like nearby West Jordan, Utah, to force a second overtime session.
> 
> ...


----------



## zanshadow (Jun 26, 2013)

He'll definitely take a hit from Rondo's return, likely the most out of anyone from current Celtics rotation because of overlap in skills as a playmaker. But I am thinking he should maintain a solid chunk of playing time off the bench.

And possibly end up in China next season. LOL


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

zanshadow said:


> And possibly end up in China next season. LOL


To be fair, that was the trajectory his career was on before Stevens came to Boston. He totally bombed last season when they brought him in to fill the "scorer off the bench" role, and up until this season he didn't bring anything to the court _other_ than his ability to put the ball in the basket.


----------



## zanshadow (Jun 26, 2013)

True. Actually you weren't as harsh on JC as others, you owe no one apology.

Time to do another victory strut!


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

letsgoceltics said:


> I'm sure a lot of you are skeptical of him, but are any of you watching the Knicks game? I absolutely love this guy. Kind of seems he's settled down his game since Washington. What do you think happens to him when Rondo comes back?


To answer your last question: I think Crawford has to be the starting 2-guard when Rondo gets back, as they need his range in the lineup even though he's also the best option as a backup ballhandler. Having said this, I'm sure Stevens will do something different and I'll look dumb because it'll work fantastically, but Crawford's been playing too well to move him to the bench.


----------



## letsgoceltics (Aug 19, 2012)

I don't know if you can move Bradley to the bench either.


----------



## zanshadow (Jun 26, 2013)

> *Miami Heat Reportedly Interested in Jordan Crawford*
> 
> 
> With rumors surfacing around the Heat looking to acquire backcourt depth, “a few GMs” now believe that the Heat will target the Celtics’ Jordan Crawford, according to the New York Daily News‘ Mitch Lawrence:
> ...



What can the Heat offer to grab the Celtics' attention?


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Not much. The next first-round pick that Miami can trade is their 2017. They have a Philly first that's lottery protected this year and next, but if the pick isn't conveyed by next year it becomes 2015 and 2016 second-round picks. They don't have the ability to eat Gerald Wallace's contract, and they don't have any attractive prospects. Unless you want to gamble that Lebron (and maybe Bosh) walk this summer or next, which is looking less and less likely, you're _hoping_ for a guy like Crawford where Miami will be picking, so I don't think anything gets done.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

http://probasketballtalk.nbcsports.com/2014/09/18/jordan-crawford-signs-in-china/?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter



> Jordan Crawford – supposedly – was receiving interest from the Lakers, Knicks, Bulls, Nets and Mavericks.
> 
> But none of that ever turned into an NBA contract, so Crawford is jumping across the Pacific Ocean.
> 
> Crawford signed with the Xinjiang Flying Tigers, according too Hupu (hat tip: Sportando).


Oh Jordan, just couldn't stay dialed in once you got moved to a playoff team's bench. So much for prioritizing Avery Bradley over Crawford being an obvious attempt to throw away a season....


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

The Chinese teams pay pretty well and the season is short. He'll be able to play over there and then get back in the NBA before the season ends. Crawford is the type of player who excels over there too. He'd probably rather have the green light over there than be the sixth option in the NBA.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

zanshadow said:


> He'll definitely take a hit from Rondo's return, likely the most out of anyone from current Celtics rotation because of overlap in skills as a playmaker. But I am thinking he should maintain a solid chunk of playing time off the bench.
> 
> And possibly end up in China next season. LOL


You win a kooky.


----------

